# Dealing with an ex-mistress - advice needed



## faithandbelieve (May 3, 2010)

LAdies

I posted a thread on the General relationship section under the same title as above. I am keen to get female views on how to proceed. Please don't judge as I've already done that (and then some) to myself daily!!!...

This is about protecting what I have in my life and not letting the years of hard work going to waste, especially when I've turned to my faith for daily guidance.

Hope someone can offer impartial views

Thanks


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I replied to your message on the general board. But I will restate that you have to tell your wife about the A. The chances of her finding out are pretty good since the OW's husband seems intent on revenge. She needs to hear it from you. I heard it from my H's OW's H ( wow, that was confusing) and it was horrid. Yet we are working on our marriage still and even though my husband had changed for the better before I found out, it broke my heart that he would lie straight to my face daily. He took away my right to choose what I wanted when he cheated, and that isn't a marriage it is manipulation. This isn't to judge you, this is to help you. She needs to hear it from you. If she hears it from someone else it is going to be so much worse.


----------

